

Ask HN: substitute for Google Calendar - rodrigoavie

Hi everyone,<p>I am trying to be less and less of a Google user, and, after GMail, the only thing that requires an account and I really depend on is Google Calendar.<p>Is there a good alternative? Maybe storing things in my Dropbox or a server of mine.<p>I appreciate any tip!
======
daltonlp
Teamup calendar is pretty nice.
[http://www.teamup.com/](http://www.teamup.com/)

------
ewzimm
Calendar and lots more! [http://owncloud.org/](http://owncloud.org/)

------
runjake
You didn't include critical information like what platforms you use. Failing
that, I recommend iCloud for calendaring.

~~~
Oculus
I don't think ditching one company that provides data to the NSA (assuming
that's why the OP is leaving) for another that does the same thing is helpful.

~~~
runjake
You may have missed the part where he said he was looking at Dropbox (which
you may remember as being widely reported being mentioned in PRISM slides as
"coming soon").

So, I think the assumption that he is trying to dodge the NSA is a bad one.

------
tagabek
If you're an Apple user, Fantastical is a great iOS + OSX calendar app.

